
Ask HN: What types of chat do you use? - dharness
For work, or open source, or personal communications. What IM (not email) app do you have open all the time (Slack, Hipchat, hangouts, Gitter, etc.)? Why that one?
======
Arqu
Slack for office and some random publicly available teams FB Messenger and
Viber for day to day with friends Some friends use Hangouts so that comes in
sometimes as well Used to have Skype and WhatsApp but Im starting to cut down
on all the attention killers. Also most of the day everything is muted except
a few important channels or contacts. I only answer phone calls and come back
to messages in spare time. If its important they should call me.

